# need dive buddy for beach dive



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

I want to dive the gulf side snorkeling reef east of portofino tomorrow (sat) and need to meet up w someone to dive with me. anyone game for a beach dive? will b gettin in the water around 12-1 or so. 
293-6297 fred.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

nobody?


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I can go sunday if you don't mind waiting.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

that's cool. Sunday it is. give me a call to firm up details. I have morning service n can get out there after 1


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this beyond the Pickens gate? Trying to not pay the $7 or whatever it is now for 1 trip to the water.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

theangrydolphin said:


> Is this beyond the Pickens gate? Trying to not pay the $7 or whatever it is now for 1 trip to the water.


We are talking about the East Reef (East of Portofino). There is no charge. BTW - The west reef is outside of pickens (bay side) also (no charge).


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

ul412al said:


> We are talking about the East Reef (East of Portofino). There is no charge. BTW - The west reef is outside of pickens (bay side) also (no charge).


 
Thanks!


----------

